# H: Dark Eldar Male Torsos W: Female Torsos



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm close to finishing up my Dark Eldar army I figured I'd try to trade some of my useless bits for other.

As there are very few female torsos in most of the Dark Eldar kits I've ended up with a ton of male ones when buying torsos from auctions and the boxes I've bought.

I'm willing to trade 2-3 male torsos for a single female one.

I have
Kabalite Warrior
Wych
Reaver Jetbike
Hellion
Scourge

Let me know how many female torsos you have and I will give you a really good trade for them. If you dont want to trade I will buy them instead, just send me an offer and I'm sure we can work something out.

At the moment I'm in most need of Scourge female torsos, I need 20 more so if you have some you want to trade or sell let me know.


----------

